# First ever kids..



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Hello, The following is a video of the first kids ever born on this ranch. There is only one not in here because he was born a entire month after this was made. He is Coco's Baby and one of the pictures in it is when she was prego with him. His name is butch. I can get a picture up of him if you want.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Such cute kids. Love the song.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks. Snicker and Doodles where my favorite and we are keeping Precious. Snickers and Doodles found new homes and so did their sire. Butch will probably be for sale at the beginning of next year or after my last show.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice video! Cute kids!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet! You've named them well! 
Love the formatting of the video too -- well done!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Mandara Farm. I'll make a new video when we get more kids.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Nice video! Cute kids!


Thank you freedomstarfarm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I have a video on my computer of Precious jumping around when she was like 3 weeks old or something like that but I can't figure out how to get it on here without putting it on Youtube.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

oh great video--couldn't watch it though! LOL it made me tear up after our first kidding this summer. We have one precious boy from that kidding but lost 2 babies and the doe :tears: I am still heartbroken over that. LOL I am such a baby!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, it made me tear up too, and I didn't lose any babies. Nice work.

Jan


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice jpb! I teared up too & the song was so fitting!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you all. I was really devestated when we lost Precious sister. She was gorgous and I already thought of a name when I saw her. She was gonna be called Zipper because she had a marking on her face that looked like a zipper.  Candy accidently laid on her in the night. Candy is a big girl too. I hope she has twins again this November and both are girls. Thank you all. I really didn't realize what a good fit the song was til after I made it. It was the only song that I could put on it.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh Saweet! I can't wait for our first kidding...next spring. How joyus and we are jumping :leap: with joy for you... so cute. Congratulations Momma.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks. Snickers and Doodles were born Feb. 28th and have now moved out of state to their new homes. Precious was born March 6, and we are keeping her. Butch was born April 25th and I'm showing him in 4-h this year then he will be sold. We also have two new kids a doeling and buckling. (They are 3/4 nubian 1/4 boer)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You have had some darling kids!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks.  I really can't wait for the next kids. Though I have to say that Snickers and Doodles were my favorite. It could be that I bottle raised them and they were my favorite.


----------

